# Thinking of registering...



## bhoffman (Apr 22, 2013)

So, my rabbitry is not currently registered, and neither are any of my rabbits. So this may be a bad idea. But I have been thinking of registering my rabbitry. 

Here are my questions:

1. How exactly does it work to register my rabbits. I have to start out with registered rabbits don't I? I cant just register my rabbits without any papers?

2. Since I am Canadian, would I register under the ARBA? 

Sorry for sounding so dumb, I just want to get better understanding about it all before I go any further!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 22, 2013)

I do know you can register under ARBA but your rabbits that you want to register must have a full pedigree. 
Here is the Canadian Rabbit and Cavy Breeders website if you want to do some research. I only know about registering with ARBA so Ill answer and kinda tell you about it with that.

We registered ours just to get our name more out there. I think all it does is make your rabbitry seem more official. It's only $7 for it so we thought why not. 

1. To register your rabbits with ARBA they must have a full pedigree filled out with the rabbits history as far as parents grandparents and great grandparents. There must be 3 generations so that rabbit can be termed as purebred. The rabbit is weighed checked for DQ's and then tattooed with either the registered number or an R with a circle around it. The previous rabbits in the pedigree do not have to be registered. The only thing if the rabbits in the past are registered is that the one you register will get a red,white,and blue seal. It looks pretty though.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 22, 2013)

To register a rabbit with ARBA, it needs to have a full 3 generation pedigree. All rabbits in it must be purebred and of the same breed. Tattoo, weight, and variety. The rabbit must be at least 6 months old. You must be an ARBA member as well. The rabbit is examined by a registrar and if there are no DQ's or other issues, then it is registered. The rabbits in the pedigree do not have to be registered, but if they are then it is noted on the registration certificate. Most shows will have a registrar there to register rabbits. If there is one near you, they should be willing to do it outside of a show as well. There is a small fee, about $5 to register a rabbit. 
This should help with more specific info on registering rabbits. https://www.arba.net/PDFs/to_register_rabbit_cavy.pdf

You would register under the ARBA as it does cover Canada as well. 

Your rabbitry does not need to be registered to be able to register rabbits. Registering the name does mean that another breeder can't register the same name.


----------



## bhoffman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much!!  Helps me out a lot. So, this week, I will start with becoming a member and registering my rabbitry. Just have to think of a name! I am thinking BH Rabbitry. Those are my initials. trying to think of something more creative though.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol I am no more creative ours is Owens bunnies


----------



## wendymac (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not creative, either. Our farm address is West Wind Lane...our horses are West Wind Acres...so my rabbitry is West Wind's Rabbitry. LOL My daughter, Katrina, named hers Kitty's Kool Kritters. She showed a bit more creativity, but not a lot. LOL


----------



## bhoffman (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol.. I think I will stick with BH rabbitry then. Once I deliver these kits tomorrow, I will be depositing that money to my card to register the rabbitry and become a member. I am trying to keep my rabbit money separate now than my normal money. Anyone who wants to get into breeding for the money should see some of the expenses that occur when breeding lol.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol totally agree!! We keep ours separate also. It ends up just going back into our rabbitry for new stock and especially feed.


----------



## bhoffman (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, the feed is the big thing right now. Luckily we get straw and hay free from friends/farmers here. Water bottles here are a big thing to. Seems like the ones we have here are not great. I buy the big bottles, and for some reason, they always end up leaky.I keep buying the same brand though, because they are the only big bottles we have here.


----------

